# Huge SNAFU at Holiday Inn Fox River



## Leturno (Jun 26, 2016)

It's 12:24 am we are waiting in the parking lot for a call that house keeping  has our room ready.  We are not alone,  people are in other cars. 
Someone just said the rec center  is open and ice cream and drinks are free. 
We got here late. But this is our owned use week. 

I got my kids  but I cannot complain.  I just saw someone walking a baby waiting. 

Ughs
Scott


----------



## Nancy (Jun 26, 2016)

Not good.  Keep us update how this turns out and if resort offers any compensation.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2016)

When I first read this, I thought you must mean 12:14 PM (lunch-time).
But I realize you meant AM (after midnight), please explain what the issue was.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 26, 2016)

*Was this once a silverleaf?*

I think this was a silverleaf before being taken over by HIVC, right?  I ask, because we've had similar issues at the Silverleaf in Desoto, MO.  I wonder if the poor housekeeping practices of prior management have carried over.  Four out of 5 years, we've had to wait HOURS after check in time for the room to be ready.  We have to stay at that resort when we visit my parents each summer...or stay in a hotel...which would be far worse.

Yes...please post what compensation they offered.  We were always offered swimming (our suits are buried in suitcases in the car...NOPE), a pizza, etc...nothing of any great value.  I hope you got in sooner rather than later.


----------



## Leturno (Jun 26, 2016)

There is some sort of housekeeping issue.  Management and security worked all night to clean and prep units for the people waiting.  Mine iis a small group so they were able to put my teens and I  into a studio for the night. 
About an hour ago I  tried again to get into our 2 br unit we own and it still isn't ready. It's now about 3pm the next day and they are to call us when it's ready. 
They gave us free ice cream last night and today I got a 3 free meals voucher for the rec center. 
I felt really bad for the people with babies waiting that late. I suggested they let them take the studio but their parties were too large to fit the sleeps 4.
This morning I heard them saying that all the hotels within an hours drive filled up last night.  This was no one small problem.



Scott


----------



## Leturno (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes formerly Silverleaf. Can someone cross post this in the silverleaf forum. Is there a holiday in online group? 

Scott


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 26, 2016)

*UGH*

Bless your hearts!  Oh how I hope we don't have this issue at Timber Creek this year.  We've reserved TWO units this year (RCI had a $220 deal, so decided we'd get 2 units for space)....hopefully at least ONE of those will be ready by check in time.  :/


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2016)

Leturno said:


> It's 12:24 am we are waiting in the parking lot for a call that house keeping  has our room ready.  We are not alone,  people are in other cars.
> Someone just said the rec center  is open and ice cream and drinks are free.
> We got here late. But this is our owned use week.
> 
> ...



What is the normal check-in time?


----------



## Leturno (Jun 27, 2016)

*Received 2br condo almost 24 hours after check in began*

I thought Check in time  was 5pm. We never saw a problem like this here at Fox River Resort  before. 

We arrived at 11:20ish on Saturday for our owned use week 26. There were many families still waiting for their units. We were not given an estimate when our unit would be ready. We found out the rec center remained open and was offering free ice cream and fountain drinks.

Someone said there were house keeping issues so management and security were out trying to clean and prep condos.

At approximately 1am we were offered a studio for the night since it's was just my 2 teens and I. 

We were given the keys to our 2 br condo on Sunday about 4:50pm.

Some years I may have let this stress me but I'm trying to make this a relaxing vacation for my kids so I rolled with it. I heard one guy negotiating Holiday Inn points for the inconvenience. We were given a three meals voucher for use at the rec center only.

Hopefully off to the Waterpark soon. 

Scott


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2016)

thats crazy, couldnt the management have found a "my maids" service or something similar in an emergency until things could be worked out with the regular housekeeping staff?

curious to know more details for sure!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 2, 2016)

Quote: "Couldnt the management have found a 'my maids' service..."
... Like when a restaurant says they ran out of something. I like to say, "There's a grocery down the street."

But why they didn't offer to let them take is "as is" (warts and all) with an agreement that it could be cleaned the next day.  Fresh sheets + towels are nice, but one can sleep on top of the bed. I would'a said, "Just let us put our stuff away, get some shut-eye, and you can have it back in the AM."
.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> But why they didn't offer to let them take is "as is" (warts and all) with an agreement that it could be cleaned the next day.  Fresh sheets + towels are nice, but *one can sleep on top of the bed.* I would'a said, "Just let us put our stuff away, get some shut-eye, and you can have it back in the AM."
> .



My guess is that health codes do not permit them to put guests in a room without changing the beds.

As far as sleeping on top of the bed spread, are you aware that bed spreads are often not changed between every guest and many guests may have used the same bed spread?

Also - don't forget about people who sleep with pets (whether or not they are allowed), and bed wetters, and other activities in beds that you don't want to come in contact with either above or below the bed spread.

NO THANKS!


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm hoping that the OP is just having too much fun in Sheridan to post again, but hopefully he does update us once he is home as we have been considering this timeshare via RCI since its only about 90 minutes away and would love to hear how this was handled.


----------

